# Ascofinetia Cherry Blossom



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

Neofinetia falcata x Ascocentrum ampullaceum
Hard to capture this almost purely magenta color. It's too saturated on my desktop monitor, but dulling it loses the lightness. Sigh.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 22, 2013)

Lovely! With some orchids, photos just don't do them justice.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, love that color!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2013)

really lovely


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 26, 2013)

Cutie!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 26, 2013)

Dot - Your plants always look like they had a week of spa treatment before their glamor shots session. Lucky plants, and lucky us.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2013)

PaphMadMan said:


> Dot - Your plants always look like they had a week of spa treatment before their glamor shots session. Lucky plants, and lucky us.


Thank, Kirk. I don't always do it, but if I'm going to photograph the plant, I wipe it with milk to clean the calcium deposits off the leaves -- a milk bath, so to speak.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 30, 2013)

WOW!!!!


----------



## wjs2nd (May 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous color, Dot. I don't do well with Neo. crosses at all and wish I
did. You're gonna think I'm "kissing up", but I have to say again that your
photos blow me away.


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2013)

Haha, Kirk, right on! Gorgeous as usual, Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2013)

abax said:


> Gorgeous color, Dot. I don't do well with Neo. crosses at all and wish I
> did. You're gonna think I'm "kissing up", but I have to say again that your
> photos blow me away.



Aw... I'll get a big head.

So far, I'm happy to say (knock on wood), that Neo crosses like my conditions. I give them lots of light in the intermediate section of my greenhouse, and they get watered 2x per week year-round. They are potted in coco-fiber in clay pots, so the don't stay wet very long. So far, so good...


----------



## abax (May 3, 2013)

Ah well, it's the intermediate conditions. My gh is too warm I bet. Hey,
here's a deal: I have Vandofinetia Blaupunkt, Neostylis Lou Sneary Bluebird and Ascofinetia Petite Bouquet that I'll trade you for that Angela. You bloom 'em and post photos and I'll grow Angela along and send you a photo or two...sometime. All three are healthy plants, but they're not going to bloom in my warm conditions. I think I just made you the deal
of the year!!!

Get the Big Head. I don't mind at all. ;>)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2013)

Great flower count on that beauty Dot. I know what you mean about some plant photos - purples in particular, especially deep velvety ones, are so hard to reproduce well.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2013)

abax said:


> Ah well, it's the intermediate conditions. My gh is too warm I bet. Hey,
> here's a deal: I have Vandofinetia Blaupunkt, Neostylis Lou Sneary Bluebird and Ascofinetia Petite Bouquet that I'll trade you for that Angela. You bloom 'em and post photos and I'll grow Angela along and send you a photo or two...sometime. All three are healthy plants, but they're not going to bloom in my warm conditions. I think I just made you the deal
> of the year!!!
> 
> Get the Big Head. I don't mind at all. ;>)



...except I already have all three of those.... :sob:

But I'll think about it.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 3, 2013)

Great color and such a well grown and healthy plant. I might have to try that coco fiber.


----------



## abax (May 4, 2013)

Migrant, the long fibered coco is a wonderful growing medium in pots and
on mounts. I use it a lot and it drains well, roots love it and it retains just
the right amount of moisture without being wet...also it lasts a long time
without deteriorating very much.

Dot, are you going to make me beg and plead???? Somehow I just knew you
already had the ones I have. Dangit!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2013)

abax said:


> Migrant, the long fibered coco is a wonderful growing medium in pots and
> on mounts. I use it a lot and it drains well, roots love it and it retains just
> the right amount of moisture without being wet...also it lasts a long time
> without deteriorating very much.
> ...


You really want that Angela, don't you??!!!


----------



## abax (May 4, 2013)

Of course! Wouldn't you want a 'Dot' assuming there is one? It's also
beautiful and hard to find...well, almost impossible to find. I've done some
extensive searching with vendors I know and trust and found nothing.

I'd give you one of my dogs, but you'd send 'em back in a month or less. ;>)

Addendum: I'd like to see the Neo crosses bloom for somebody. They ain't gonna
bloom in my warm greenhouse.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2013)

Send me an email next week, after the Auction plants have all been shipped...


----------



## abax (May 6, 2013)

Getting all mine out tomorrow except one that's in big time bloom...the
Iwan. yada yada yaaadaaa! Been raining for three days and nothing that
can be done outside, so being house-bound helps with the packing up.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2013)

I'll be shipping, probably next Tuesday. Winners are not yet determined...


----------

